# Mini-Quiz: Welches neue PCGH-Produkt ist im Bildausschnitt zu sehen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Mini-Quiz: Welches neue PCGH-Produkt ist im Bildausschnitt zu sehen? gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Mini-Quiz: Welches neue PCGH-Produkt ist im Bildausschnitt zu sehen?


----------



## Kezu (27. Januar 2010)

ein weißes be quiet pcgh netzteil ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2010)

Na die neue be Quiet Straight Power Serie in weiß oder?


----------



## Mr.Maison (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Netzteil würd ich ma sagen. Ein kleines Gewinnspiel wäre es doch nett gewesen, oder?


----------



## Manny G. (27. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig ein BeQuiet-Netzteil mit weißer Lackierung!
Ist das ne PCGH-Edition?


----------



## PixelSign (27. Januar 2010)

sehr schwer  wird wohl das neue dark power oder straight power netzteil von be quiet sein


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (27. Januar 2010)

also eindeutig netzteil  feht nur noch board in weiß, weißer cpu kühler und ne graka in weiß  dann mach ich mit nen weißen pcgh pc


----------



## Pixelplanet (27. Januar 2010)

zu einfach :p

ein Netzteil


----------



## fA!nT (27. Januar 2010)

in weiß? das wäre doch mal voll geil, schade das ich mir vor ner woche erst n dark power pro geholt hab^^


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> also eindeutig netzteil  feht nur noch board in weiß, weißer cpu kühler und ne graka in weiß  dann mach ich mit nen weißen pcgh pc



Also ne Graka gibts schon in weiß. Is ne Sparkle Gtx260.


----------



## cfos242 (27. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig ein Netzteil. Von welcher Firma es stammt, kann man aber in meinen Augen nicht genau erkennen.


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Januar 2010)

Natürlich ein weisses Be quiet Netzteil!


----------



## body-mg (27. Januar 2010)

cfos242 schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Netzteil. Von welcher Firma es stammt, kann man aber in meinen Augen nicht genau erkennen.



Es ist ein Be quiet Netzteil. Aktuelle Be quiet Netzteile haben diese charakteristischen metallstäbe.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

Dito, die labilen Drähte erkenne ich sofort wieder.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Januar 2010)

Wer als erster Hersteller + Modellreihe + Leistungsklasse errät, bekommt von mir persönlich ein Computec-Heft seiner Wahl nach Hause zugeschickt


----------



## locojens (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet! Netzteil.    Ich schließe mich an. *g

Schätze mal: Straight Power e7 Cable Managment 480W ?


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Januar 2010)

Be quiet straight Power E7 700W - PCGH White Edition


----------



## Mr__47 (27. Januar 2010)

Be Quiet, definitiv
diese neuen Schutzstäbe vor dem Lüfter mit gerillten Blättern...  Das kenne ich aus meinem Gehäuse ^^


----------



## Jointjonny (27. Januar 2010)

Be quiet Straight Power e7 500w


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Januar 2010)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Natürlich ein weisses Be quiet Netzteil!


...wahrscheinlich dieses hier (Be Quiet! Straight Power CM E7 480 W PCGH Edition)


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt: be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER E7 700Watt tipp ich mal


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Januar 2010)

Es ist eindeutig ein BeQuiet netzteil, Straight Power oder Dark Power Pro, schwer zu sagen...

Wenn mann genau hinschaut sieht das es beim luefter sich um einen Silent Wings handelt 

Edit :

Ich tippe mal auf BeQuiet Straight Power E7 CM 480Watt PCGH-edition (mit kabelmanagement)


----------



## z0mb1 (27. Januar 2010)

fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> also eindeutig netzteil  feht nur noch board in weiß, weißer cpu kühler und ne graka in weiß  dann mach ich mit nen weißen pcgh pc





kress schrieb:


> Also ne Graka gibts schon in weiß. Is ne Sparkle Gtx260.



Board: Sapphire PI-A9RX480


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2010)

Man erkennt, dass es Straight Power ist, da der Abstand des Lüfters zum Rand beim Dark Power größer ist meines Wissens nach


----------



## Gnome (27. Januar 2010)

Scheint ein Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E7-550W mit nem Be Quiet Silent Wing unf alles im PCGH Special white zu sein. Kann nurn 550 Watt sein, weil man mit weniger kein System ausrüsten kann mit aktueller Hardware und alles weitere was über 550 ist, völlig unnötig ist, weils nicht gebraucht wird. Demzufolge 550 Watt .


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (27. Januar 2010)

also die lüfter lassen schonmal auf die bequiet ultra silentwings schließen^^
folglich ein be-quiet netzteil! 

fehlt nur noch modellreihe und leistungsklasse

n dark power glaube ich ist es aufjedenfall nicht 


ich tippe auf ein *Bequiet Straight Power CM (E7) mit 580W  *
link


----------



## gustavj (27. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig: Bequiet Netzteil, genaue Wattzahl lass ich aber mal offen^^

Gruß, gustavj

PS: Wann gibts den PCGH-BeQiuet-Lüfter eigentlich als PWM-Lüfter?


----------



## cfos242 (27. Januar 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Scheint ein Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E7-550W mit nem Be Quiet Silent Wing unf alles im PCGH Special white zu sein. Kann nurn 550 Watt sein, weil man mit weniger kein System ausrüsten kann mit aktueller Hardware und alles weitere was über 550 ist, völlig unnötig ist, weils nicht gebraucht wird. Demzufolge 550 Watt .


Wow, was für eine Aussage.
Sorry, aber wer hat dir den Mist eingetrichtert?
Bei vielen Usern würde ein 300-450 Watt NT vollkommen ausreichen. Aber auch mehr als 550W kann man verbraten - Stichwort Tripple SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, 550Watt finde ich schon ziemlich wenig, wenn ich da an ein i7 System mit einer Fermi-Karte denke, da kommt man doch mit Volllast bestimmt schon locker auf 450Watt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Januar 2010)

Jepp, eindeutig ein Be Quiet Netzteil mit Silent Wing in ner Weiß Edition


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich nutze nach wie vor ein 450watt bequiet straight power mit ner übertakteten gtx260 und einem c2d e4300@3ghz... wann hat sichs endlich rumgesprochen das man kein mega netzteil braucht?

zum Bild: dürfte ein bequiet netzteil sein, welches modell keine ahnung vermutlich ne anstehende pcgh-edition in white ^^


----------



## kuer (27. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, 550Watt finde ich schon ziemlich wenig, wenn ich da an ein i7 System mit einer Fermi-Karte denke, da kommt man doch mit Volllast bestimmt schon locker auf 450Watt.


 

Interesant  Wieviel zieht den eine Fermi Karte  unter Last. Habe ich die bekanntgabe verpasst. 

Es wird ein Be Quiet Netzteil sein(550).


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Januar 2010)

Also die ganzen Netzteil Watt Diskussionen ich bin es leid!


----------



## Gnome (27. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, 550Watt finde ich schon ziemlich wenig, wenn ich da an ein i7 System mit einer Fermi-Karte denke, da kommt man doch mit Volllast bestimmt schon locker auf 450Watt.



Genau der Meinung bin ich auch . 450 Watt sind zur heutigen Zeit absolut viel zu wenig! Wenn ich mir eine GTX 275 beispielsweise anschaue mit 220 Watt fast, und wenn man nen Phenom II X4 mit 140 W drin hat, und noch so bissel Kleinkram, kommt man locker auf 450-500 Watt. Und da man lieber sicher gehen möchte und unter Last auch noch bissel mehr Watt rauskitzelt aus den einzelnen Komponenten, sind 550 Watt die beste Wahl an Netzteilen derzeit. 

GTX 260 verbraucht ja auch nix mit 180 Watt. Undn C2D auch nicht (65 Watt wuhuuu ^^)


----------



## EasyRick (27. Januar 2010)

Ich sage ein be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER E7 CM 580W PCGH Edition.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Interesant  Wieviel zieht den eine Fermi Karte  unter Last. Habe ich die bekanntgabe verpasst.



Naja wenn die Karte alleine schon eine TDP von etwa 225Watt hat kannst du dir ja in etwa den Verbrauch vorstellen.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (27. Januar 2010)

ich stimme EasyRick zu: Es ist ein beQuiet StraightPower E7 in einer weißen PCGH-Edition...
über die Wattzahl lässt sich wie man sieht streiten
Aber das werdet ihr uns ja in absehbarer Zukunft mitteilen


----------



## kuer (27. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Karte alleine schon eine TDP von etwa 225Watt hat kannst du dir ja in etwa den Verbrauch vorstellen.


 

Erstens was ist ein TDP(sagt nichts über Stromverbrauch) und wer sagt das 225 Watt(ist das MAX oder MINI) sind. Das einziege was man weis, sind die Stromanschlüsse und die daraus resultierende Strommenge, sonst nichts. Man sollte nicht mit ungelegten Eiern rechnen, und dies als Rechnung aufmachen und als Fakt hinstellen. Meine Meinung


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wer als erster Hersteller + Modellreihe + Leistungsklasse errät, bekommt von mir persönlich ein Computec-Heft seiner Wahl nach Hause zugeschickt



Kleiner Tipp: Bis jetzt hat noch keiner das genaue Modell + Wattklasse richtig erraten


----------



## T-MAXX (27. Januar 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> sehr schwer  wird wohl das neue dark power oder straight power netzteil von be quiet sein


Sehe ich auch so.

Be quiet auf jeden Fall, da der Lüfter diese Rifle-Optik besitzt.

Mir ist die Farbe & Co egal, da ich eh keine Schaubude besitze.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Erstens was ist ein TDP(sagt nichts über Stromverbrauch) und wer sagt das 225 Watt(ist das MAX oder MINI) sind. Das einziege was man weis, sind die Stromanschlüsse und die daraus resultierende Strommenge, sonst nichts. Man sollte nicht mit ungelegten Eiern rechnen, und dies als Rechnung aufmachen und als Fakt hinstellen. Meine Meinung



Ok ich geb dir mal einen Fakt: Q9550@3600MHz@1,216V + 8800GTS 512 bei Volllast 380W Verbrauch. Ein i7 System mit HD5870 (die ja schon recht sparsam ist) verbraucht nur beim Spielen schon 300Watt, da kannst du unter Volllast nochmal locker mind. 120Watt draufrechnen, von OC ganz zu schweigen.

@PCGH_Daniel: be Quiet Straight Power E7  600W?^^


----------



## stefan3916 (27. Januar 2010)

Cougar Power 700 Watt


----------



## Gnome (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Straight Power E7 700W vllt? 

///Edit: 600W wurde scho gesagt...also sag ich jetzt einfach ma 700W


----------



## SaxonyHK (27. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar, das ist ein Netzteil von be quiet mit einer Leistung von 680W. Und zwar ist es das STRAIGHT POWER E7 CM 680W.


----------



## Homoioteleuton (27. Januar 2010)

nen weißes netzteil, wie schon hinreichend bekannt sein sollte


----------



## Hitman2311 (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich tippe auf ein: be quiet! Straight Power CM E7 680W PCGH-Edition


----------



## Rob2 (27. Januar 2010)

Das is das 
*be quiet! Straight Power E7 600W *

Netzteil.


----------



## Mr__47 (27. Januar 2010)

Be Quiet Straight Power E7 CM 580W PCGH-Edition  wenn die Daten auf meiner Glaskugel stimmen ^^


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (27. Januar 2010)

auf jeden fall ein netzteil 

jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der komplette pcgh-pc-white-edition...

weißes gehäuse
weiße kühlung
weiße dvd-player/brenner etc.
weiße graka inkl. pcb in weiß
weiße ram
weiße festplatten 
etc. p.  p.

das wär mal was


----------



## rodionmarx (27. Januar 2010)

Yo, schliese mich Hitman2311 und SaxonyHK an. Das ist ein be quiet! Straigth Power E7 CM mit 680Watt. Sehr viel mehr gibt es auch nicht zur Auswahl...


----------



## GaraNT (27. Januar 2010)

das ist das be quiet strange power cm e7 680 watt
mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet straight power E7 - 500 Watt
...und jetzt mehr Bilder!


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2010)

Die Redakteure wollen bestimmt auch noch die Seriennummer von dem abgebildeten Netzteil


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wer als erster Hersteller + Modellreihe + Leistungsklasse errät, bekommt von mir persönlich ein Computec-Heft seiner Wahl nach Hause zugeschickt



Gerade noch mit Be quiet telefoniert: Die legen noch 2x einen 140-mm-Silentwings-Lüfter drauf, sofern jemand die genaue Bezeichnung errät. Also Serie (mit oder ohne Kabelmanagement?) + Wattklasse. Bislang lag noch keiner richtig.


----------



## wolf7 (27. Januar 2010)

*be quiet Straight  Power 400W ATX 2.3 (E7-400W/BN113)*

* ohne kabelmanagment
*


----------



## coati (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet Straight Power 400W ATX 2.3 (E7-400W/BN113)


----------



## IFX (27. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht das Be quiet Dark Power Pro P8 750 Watt


----------



## moronic (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet! Straight Power E7-CM 1000W


----------



## Melcat (27. Januar 2010)

Be Quiet Straight Power 450W E7 nicht modular


----------



## SaxonyHK (27. Januar 2010)

Dark Power ProP8 900W


----------



## s0niC (27. Januar 2010)

Würd sagen

BE-QUIET! Straight Power e7 700W (BN119) mit Silent Wings


----------



## g-13mrnice (27. Januar 2010)

42!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Straight Power E7 580 Watt mit BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm Lüfter und Kabel Management, Art. Nr. BN123, 80 Plus Bronze > PCGH Hardware Edition 

http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=549&websiteLang=de


----------



## Hitman2311 (27. Januar 2010)

bequiet! DARK POWER PRO p8 1200W


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (27. Januar 2010)

Ich behaupte mal es ist die 550W Version, ohne CM
be quiet! Straight Power E7 550W (Art.Nr. BN116)


----------



## s0niC (27. Januar 2010)

Also nochmal 50/50 Chance


BE-QUIET! Straight Power e7 700W (BN119) mit Silent Wings

ohne Kabelmanagment​


----------



## s0niC (27. Januar 2010)

@PCGH_Daniel_W

...-war schon das richtige dabei?


----------



## FrankTheGhost (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Straight Power E7 600W, weiß


----------



## Terminator92 (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich würde sagen :

be quiet! Straight Power E7 600Watt ohne Kabelmanagment


----------



## FrankTheGhost (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Straight Power E7 500W, weiß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Januar 2010)

Nein, war aber schon mehrfach fast die richtige Lösung dabei, aber nur fast  So Tipps gibt es jetzt von mir aber keine mehr bis  zur Auflösung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Januar 2010)

*be quiet Straight  Power E7 480W PCGH Edition*



*wäre mein Tipp 
*


----------



## SaxonyHK (27. Januar 2010)

*Straight Power e7  600W ohne Kabelmanagement
*


*Art.Nr. BN117*


----------



## Low (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet Straight Power E7 530W PCGH Edition _ohne Kabelmanagement_


----------



## rodionmarx (27. Januar 2010)

Dann Tipp ich auf das be quiet! Straight Power E7 (ohne Kabelmanagement) mit 600W


----------



## SaxonyHK (27. Januar 2010)

STRAIGHT POWER E7 Cable Managment 580W

Art.Nr. BN122


----------



## Gnome (27. Januar 2010)

Be Quiet Straight Power E7 400W mit Silent Wings 120mm Lüfter, ohne Kabelmanagement, PCGH EDITION Special White, 80 Plus Bronze, Art. Nr. BN113 .

http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=546&websiteLang=de


----------



## Acid (27. Januar 2010)

*BE QUIET STRAIGHT POWER E7  Cable Managment 580W PCGH Edition Weiss*


darf man eigl doppelposten xDD?


----------



## Shefa (27. Januar 2010)

be  quiet Straight Power 580W Modular 

Mein Tipp


----------



## FrankTheGhost (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Straight Power E7 CM 480W, weiß


----------



## FrankTheGhost (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Straight Power E7 400W, weiß


----------



## mariobrand0 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich tippe auf das 

Be Quiet Straight Power E7 Cable Managment 680W Art.Nr. BN123
Natürlich die weiße PCGH Version davon


----------



## wolf7 (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet Straight Power e7 450W ohne Kabelmanagment in Weiß BN 114


----------



## Gnome (27. Januar 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Be Quiet Straight Power E7 400W mit Silent Wings 120mm Lüfter, ohne Kabelmanagement, PCGH EDITION Special White, 80 Plus Bronze, Art. Nr. BN113 .
> 
> 400W - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power



Das musses einfach sein! Das hat soweit ich es mitgekriegt hat, noch keiner gesagt!

Isses nu richtig? 


//Edit: ok wurde gesagt . Aber noch net vollständig


----------



## IFX (27. Januar 2010)

Be quiet Dark Power Pro P8 700 Watt mit kabelmanagement, weiß, PCGH-edition


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (27. Januar 2010)

Hi!
Das ist ein Be Quiet Straight Power e7 Cable Managment 480W PCGH EDITION
Nicht wahr?

MFG Nighthawk


----------



## FrankTheGhost (27. Januar 2010)

Na, welches is es denn nu?


----------



## Jarafi (27. Januar 2010)

ICh würde sagen ein BeQuiet Straight Powere7 550W Netzteil in der PCGh hardwareedition


----------



## Gnome (27. Januar 2010)

Löst es doch endlich mal auf


----------



## Fighter3 (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet! Straight Power e7 500W ohne Kabelmanagment, logischerweise in einer schicken, weißen PCGH-Sonderedition...

fänd ich auf jeden Fall gut


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. Januar 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Also ne Graka gibts schon in weiß. Is ne Sparkle Gtx260.



Die hat aber ein blaues Pcb
Aber es gibt ja nicht umsonst Plexi abdeckungen


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Januar 2010)

Es ist ein bequiet! Netzteil in der PCGH-Edition mit einem bequiet! Silent Wings USC-PCGH-Edition

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gnome (27. Januar 2010)

Ja toll so weit sind wir auch schon gekommen fac3l3ss....


----------



## s0niC (27. Januar 2010)

BE-QUIET! Straight Power e7 700W (BN119) mit Silent Wings

...-mit Kabelmanagment! hihi.


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Januar 2010)

Ein PCGH Netzteil im weiß mit Klavierlackoptik!


----------



## Madman1988 (27. Januar 2010)

schließ mich dem netzteil an, jedoch wirds eins von enermax sein, da zz in jeden pcgh rechner(gehobene klasse) enermax nt verbaut sind 

greets


----------



## Omen_GAMING (27. Januar 2010)

tipe auch auf ein Netzteil


----------



## Fighter3 (27. Januar 2010)

mensch leute...lest doch mal was bereits gepostet wurde. Es ist von BeQuiet! und wie probieren nur noch Modellnummer und Leistungsklasse zu erraten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Januar 2010)

Also die richtige Kombi aus Watt-Klasse und mit/ohne Kabelmanagement hat immer noch keiner richtig erraten. Doch zu schwer das Quiz?  Abonnenten erhalten das Heft 03/2010 wohl schon ab Freitag, spätestens dann wird das Geheimnis also gelöst


----------



## SaxonyHK (27. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht haben wirs ja schon, und er lässt uns nur noch etwas zappeln.

Vielleicht ist es aber auch das hier: Straight Power e7 Cable Management 480W
*Art.Nr. BN121*

*
*


----------



## theLamer (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Straight Power E7 500W PCGH Edition
Mit Kabelmanagment


----------



## s0niC (27. Januar 2010)

So, muss mich korrigieren. Das Straight Power E7 700Watt gibts nicht mit Kabelmanagment.

Da es eine PCGH Edition sein wird und ihr nur auf tolle Hardware euren Namen setzt ziehe ich alle meine Aussagen zurück und bin mir sicher das es das

beQuiet Straight Power E7 CM mit 680 Watt ist ( BN123), in der weißen PCGH Edition​
Wie oft darf man(n) eigentlich Antworten?


----------



## theLamer (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet! Straight Power E7 550W PCGH Edition
...mit Kabelmanagment


----------



## IFX (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet! Straight Power E7 400Watt mit cm


----------



## Keksdeu (27. Januar 2010)

Wo kann man eigentlich die PCGH Edition von den Netzteilen bekommen finde dazu irgendwie nix


----------



## theLamer (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet Straight Power 480W ATX 2.3 PCGH Edition?
Natürlich mit Kabelmanagment

letzter Versuch:
be quiet Straight Power 450W ATX 2.3 PCGH Edition
Mit Kabelmanagment


----------



## wlavi (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet STRAIGHT POWER E7 Cable Managment 580W Art.Nr. BN122


----------



## Keksdeu (27. Januar 2010)

*Straight Powere7  700W BN119 ohne CM
*

*
*


----------



## quaddro_L (27. Januar 2010)

Dark Power Pro P8-1000W  in der (anscheinend) PCGH Edition


----------



## Lindt (27. Januar 2010)

Ein Be quiet ohne CM bis höchstens 550 Watt. Ich tippe mal darauf das es alle versionen (400,450,500,550 W) geben wird.

EDIT: Ich tippe mal auf 550 Watt. E7


----------



## wlavi (27. Januar 2010)

vielleicht der Be quiet Pure Power L7 350Watt ohne CM BN104


----------



## wlavi (27. Januar 2010)

oder der Be quiet Pure PowerL7  530 Watt ohne CM BN106


----------



## Acid (27. Januar 2010)

*be  quiet Straight Power 550W ATX 2.3*

Hardware be quiet Straight Power 550W ATX 2.3 - hoh.de

ich tippe auf dieses....


----------



## wlavi (27. Januar 2010)

möglich auch der Be quiet Pure Power L7 430Watt ohne CM Art.Nr. BN105, weiß


----------



## wlavi (27. Januar 2010)

was ist damit Be quiet Straight Powere7 Cable Managment 480W mit CM Art.Nr. BN121


----------



## Fighter3 (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet! Straight Power e7 450W ohne Kabelmanagment

kann doch nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## FrankTheGhost (27. Januar 2010)

Bevor ihr euch jetzt die Köpfe einschlagt!
Das Rätsel ist bereits gelöst.
Nur Be Quiet und PCGH kennen des Rätsels Lösung.
Oder ist eure Glaskugel etwa besser als meine? 

Halten wir mal fest:
Wir sind uns alle einig, dass es ein Be Quiet! in weißer Farbe ist.
Des weiteren muss es die Straight Power E7 Serie sein -die Dark Power Pro P8-Serie hat eine Ritze im Deckel, über die volle Breite, nahe der Kante zur Rückseite -->scheidet folglich aus.
Das Netzteil kann Kabelanagement haben, muss es aber nicht.

Folgende aktuell erhältlichen Netzteile fallen alle in dieses "Beuteschema":
STRAIGHT POWER CME7 680W - 139,90
STRAIGHT POWER CME7 580W - 119,90
STRAIGHT POWER CME7 480W - 99,90
STRAIGHT POWERE7 700W - 129,90
STRAIGHT POWERE7 600W - 109,90
STRAIGHT POWERE7 550W - 99,50
STRAIGHT POWERE7 500W - 89,90
STRAIGHT POWERE7 450W - 74,90
STRAIGHT POWERE7 400W - 64,90

Sie wurden bereits alle genannt, weshalb PCGH_Daniel_W ein unbekanntes, zukünftig erscheinendes Be Quiet Netzteil sucht, welches in der nächsten PCGH vorgestellt werden wird. 
Zitat PCGH_Daniel_W:
"Also die richtige Kombi aus Watt-Klasse und mit/ohne Kabelmanagement hat immer noch keiner richtig erraten. Doch zu schwer das Quiz?  Abonnenten erhalten das Heft 03/2010 wohl schon ab Freitag, spätestens dann wird das Geheimnis also gelöst "

PS: Man kann also in der heutigen Google-Zeit immernoch Fragen stellen, auf die keiner eine Antwort weiß....interessant, interessant


----------



## Lindt (27. Januar 2010)

Bequiet Straight Power E7 mit Cm Weiss 500 Watt in PCGH halt.


----------



## Fighter3 (27. Januar 2010)

@Lindt: Das gibt es nicht. (Die mit CM haben immer 480,580,680 Watt)

@FranktheGhost: Sehe ich genauso  Könnte nur sein, dass einer vergessen hat dazuzuschreiben, ob Kabelmanagment vorhanden ist oder nicht.

EDIT/ Habe gerade nochmal kontrolliert, alle Netzteile die du aufgeführt hast wurden schon mit allen Angaben (Klasse+Wattzahl+CM?) genannt


----------



## s0niC (27. Januar 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt, aber ne extra Serie für PCGH? Ist das nicht zu aufwändig, gerade wegen Layout, Tests, Entwicklung etc. Ich kann mich noch an den Mushkin RAM erinnern im PCGH Design, zusammen mit nem Benchmark in der DVD Hülle, da war auch nur nen anderer Heatspreader drauf oder?
Oder es ist so nen Special-Netzteil mit 10xFloppyanschluss oder so. 

...-oder nen Netzteil mit Fluxkompensator was mit Restmüll läuft...-und leeren Bierflaschen/Dosen


----------



## tex_w (27. Januar 2010)

dann rate ich einfach auch noch mal  					 			 						*be quiet! Straight Power CM E7 480 W 
*natürlich als PCGH-Edition und mit Kabelmanagement.


----------



## NocternalPredator (27. Januar 2010)

Ich biete 100 Watt mehr 

Be Quiet Straight Power CM BQT E7-CM-580W PCGH-Edition mit Kabelmanagement.


//Edit: Ich verbessere mich (darf man überhaupt?):
Be Quiet Straight Power CM BQT E7-CM-650W PCGH-Edition mit  Kabelmanagement.​So nicht erhältlich, aber alles andere wurde bereits genannt, ohne richtig zu sein?!


----------



## Lindt (27. Januar 2010)

Wir brauchen einen Tipp!


----------



## NocternalPredator (27. Januar 2010)

Jep, z.B. ob es "nur" eine weiß lakierte, normale Version eines bereits erhältlichen Be Quiet!'s ist oder eine komplett modifizierte mit anderen Wattzahlen..


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Januar 2010)

Hier kann man doch eh nichts gewinnen!


----------



## majorguns (27. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet Straight Power 550W PCGH-Edition ?


----------



## RWE-1907 (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet! Straight Power E7-CM-680W/BN123 PCGH-Editon ??

be quiet Straight Power 680W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-680W/BN123) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Masterwana (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet Straight Power 450W ATX 2.3 PCGH-Edition


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Januar 2010)

Zuwenig Power für ne PCGH Edition!


----------



## coati (27. Januar 2010)

Ich würde jetzt mal auf ein BeQuiet Straight Power E7 400W mit Kabelmanagement tippen.


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Januar 2010)

be quiet! Straight Power E7-CM-680W/BN123 PCGH-Editon

Sowas mit vergleichbarere Leistung!


----------



## s0niC (27. Januar 2010)

...-ist eigentlich noch nen Redakteur da um das ganze aufzulösen? Würde mich jetzt mal echt interessieren.


----------



## ile (27. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein weißes Be quiet Straight Power E7 580W mit extra-coolem PCGH-Zubehör


----------



## Argead (27. Januar 2010)

Bequiet straight power E7 CM 580W (vielleicht auch 480, ka )

was anderes würde mich jetzt überraschen


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Januar 2010)

mmmm....
BeQuiet Straight Power PCGH Edition?


----------



## miagi.pl (27. Januar 2010)

auf jedenfall ein raumschiff o,o


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Januar 2010)

Immer noch keine richtige Antwort. Die zwei Lüfter die es zu gewinnen gibt, scheinen wohl nicht sehr begehrt zu sein


----------



## EasyRick (28. Januar 2010)

Naja, dann das vielleicht:

                             be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER E7 CM 680W PCGH Edition.


----------



## RWE-1907 (28. Januar 2010)

be quiet! Dark Power Prop8 750W PCGH?


----------



## EasyRick (28. Januar 2010)

Denke nicht, da da die Schraube nicht passt.


----------



## rodionmarx (28. Januar 2010)

Ok, auf die Gefahr hin, dass es schon genannt wurde.

be quiet! Straight Power E7 (ohne Kabelmanagement) mit 700Watt


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2010)

Be quiet Straight Power CM E7 480 Watt PCGH Edition
EDIT: ok das wurde schon geraten


----------



## coati (28. Januar 2010)

Vllt ein BeQuiet Straight Power E7 380W mit Kabelmanagement..


----------



## rodionmarx (28. Januar 2010)

Also ich bestätige auch noch mal, dass tatsächlich alle aktuell von be quiet! angebotenen Netzteile genannt wurden.
Wobei ich auch sagen kann, dass nach dem Bildauschnitt nur die "Straight Power E7" - Serie in Frage kommt.
Also gibt es drei mögliche Erklärungen wieso das Rätsel noch nicht gelöst wurde.
1. Die Redakteure halten uns hin und haben ihren Spass (macht bestimmt Spass )
2. Die Redakteure wollen explizit stehen haben "ohne Kabelmanagement" und "Straight Power E7 700W" reicht nicht aus, obwohl bei be quiet! die Serie mit Kabelmanagement noch ein "CM" im Namen hat.
3. Die Netzteil - Serie gibt es noch nicht oder ist eine Sondernafertigung, z.B. "Straight Power E7 CM 800W" (<- wurde noch nicht genannt )

Warte auf die Auflösung... Gruß...


----------



## SaxonyHK (28. Januar 2010)

Wird bestimmt ne spezielle Edition mit ganz eigenen Wattzahlen, die es so bei be quiet nicht gibt. Die Redakteure liegen bestimmt unterm Tisch und schmeißen sich weg.


----------



## Namaker (28. Januar 2010)

20 Watt Unterschied. Wow


----------



## Einer von Vielen (28. Januar 2010)

Und was wird der Spaß kosten? Schick aussehen tut's ja allemal!


----------



## Ahab (28. Januar 2010)

Krass. Wenn ihr jetzt noch ein Mainboard mit weißem PCB hinkriegt, bin ich der Erste der in den Laden rennt!   Das Netzteil sieht Hammer aus!


----------



## Fighter3 (28. Januar 2010)

BeQuiet! Straight Power e7 550W mit Kabelmanagment


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2010)

EDIT: Jetzt erst das Update gelesen xD... sry


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Januar 2010)

Leider hat keiner die richtige Lösung gewusst, die beiden Lüfter wollen wir aber dennoch verschicken. Daher haben wir zwei Gewinner aus allen Teilnehmern ausgelost. Über je einen 140-mm-Silentwings-Lüfter dürfen sich die User euMelBeumel und theLamer freuen. Diese werden von uns auch über das Forum benachrichtigt.


----------



## Gunna (29. Januar 2010)

Oha, schickes Ding ... dazu noch´n s/w-Gehäuse ...


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. Januar 2010)

Da hätt man aber auch drauf kommen können!


----------



## Mr__47 (29. Januar 2010)

mhhm Mist ich hab auf 580W getippt  nja  egal...


----------



## jokergermany (29. Januar 2010)

600W....
Mehr als 500W braucht man nur, wenn man Crossfire und SLI nutzt und selbst da würde nen 500W Netzteil reichen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2010)

Geht das wieder los, 600 Watt sind wohl langsam unterste Grenze wenn man sich ein neues Netzteil zulegen möchte, und das auch noch etwas halten soll. Rechne doch mal, ein 500Watt Netzteil mit 85% Effizienz liefert etwa maximal 425Watt, damit kommst du bei nem hochgetakteten QuadCore, nem dicken Mainboard und ner Fermi nicht allzu weit.


----------



## jokergermany (30. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Geht das wieder los, 600 Watt sind wohl langsam unterste Grenze wenn man sich ein neues Netzteil zulegen möchte, und das auch noch etwas halten soll. Rechne doch mal, ein 500Watt Netzteil mit 85% Effizienz liefert etwa maximal 425Watt, damit kommst du bei nem hochgetakteten QuadCore, nem dicken Mainboard und ner Fermi nicht allzu weit.



Das ist Schwachsinn, da bei GUTEN Netzteilen die tatsächliche mögliche Last angegeben wird.

Also wenn man nen GUTES 500W Netzteil kauft, kann es auch bis zu 500W leisten und zieht somit bis zu 575W (Wenn ich jetzt mich im Dreisatz nicht vertan hab 500*115%)
schließlich reden wir nicht über LC-Power oder andere schreckliche Firmen bei denen das tatsächlich so ist...


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2010)

Ja natürlich laufen sie mit den angegebenen Angaben, aber wer lässt denn bitte sein Netzteil mit der angegebenen Maximallast laufen?


----------



## jokergermany (30. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja natürlich laufen sie mit den angegebenen Angaben, [...]



Jetzt auf einmal...


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2010)

ja war etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt, also laufen tun sie natürlich mit 500Watt, man sollte ja aber doch eher bis etwa 80-85% Last gehen soweit ich weiß, deswegen rechne ich eh immer gleich die 15% weg.


----------

